# Ladyfingers - Barbie - Blouse & Checkered Full Skirt



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Barbie Knitting Pattern
Created by Elaine Baker  Ladyfingers
May, 2013

BLOUSE WITH CHECKED SKIRT

#1 and #3 double pointed needles
MC  blouse and skirt checks Suggest: White 
CC - skirt Suggest: Blue
Ring Markers

BLOUSE:
With #1 needles and MC, cast on 42 sts. Knit 1 row.
Next Row: (wrong side) WS  K1,*YO, K2 tog across row, from *, ending K1.
Knit 1 row.
Place markers to increase:
P7, (place marker) PM, P6, PM, P16, PM, P6, PM, P7 42 sts.
Next Row: K7, (slip marker) SM, Knit in front-back-front of each st, SM, K16, SM, Knit in front-back-front of each st, SM, K7. (The increases between the markers will become the puffy sleeves on the blouse).
Stitches are now divided, as follows: 7, M, 18, M, 16, M, 18, M, 7 
Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker, purling back on each row, until sts are divided as follows: 11, M, 26, M, 24, M, 26, M, 11 
Sleeves:
Knit 11, remove marker, Knit 26, remove marker, TURN and purl back on these 26 sleeve sts only. (Leave all other sts on needles  to be worked later.)
Knitting on 26 sleeve sts, work in stockinette stitch for 10 rows. 
Next Row: K2 tog across row. 13 sts.
Next Row: K2 tog, knit 9, K2 tog. 11 sts. Bind off. Leave 10-inch strand to sew sleeve seam.
Hold garment, right side facing you, fold completed sleeve down toward you. Attach yarn at underarm after completed sleeve, knit across 16 sts, remove marker, Knit 26, remove marker, TURN and purl back on these 26 sleeve sts. Work in stockinette stitch for 10 rows.
Next Row: K2 tog across row. 13 sts.
Next row: K2 tog, knit 9, K2 tog. 11 sts. Bind off. Leave 10-inch strand to sew sleeve seam.
Attach yarn at underarm of completed second sleeve. Knit remaining 11 sts. (All stitches are now on one needle). Purl across row, P2 tog at each underarm to attach front of blouse to the two backs. 44 sts.
Work in stockinette stitch for 6 rows.
Next Row: K3, K2 tog across row to last three sts, increase 1 st, K2 26 sts
Purl 1 row. Cut MC, leave a 10-inch strand to sew back seam.

SKIRT:
Suspenders:
Attach CC, Knit 6, Knit 3, TURN and knit on 3 sts only. Work in garter st on the 3 sts for 2 inches. Bind off in knit. Hold garment, right side facing you, fold completed suspender down toward you. Attach CC after suspender and Knit 8, Knit 3, TURN and knit on 3 sts only. Work in garter st on the 3 sts for 2 inches. Bind off in knit. Hold garment, right side facing you, fold both suspenders down toward you. Attach CC and Knit the remaining 6 sts.
Skirt: 
With CC, knit in ribbing (K1, P1) for 5 rows.
(Knit-Purl-Knit) KPK in each stitch across row. 78 sts.
Checkered Pattern for Skirt:
Drop CC. Do not cut yarn. Attach MC to begin pattern.
Row 1: MC  K2, slip 1 as if to purl, repeat across row, ending slip 1. Drop MC, do not cut yarn. Attach CC to work Rows 2 and 3. Carry both MC and CC along edge of knitting until pattern is complete.
Row 2: CC  Knit
Row 3: CC  Knit
Row 4: MC - Slip 1, K2 across row, ending K2
Repeat Rows 1-4 five times, then repeat Rows 1 and 2 once. End with Row 2  CC. Bind off in Knit on wrong side. Pull suspenders over shoulders to back and cross in an X. Sew to waist band of skirt.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

What a gorgeous outfit. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Lovely, lovely items....your patterns are wonderful.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful outfits :-D :-D


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

You are really on a tear, Ladyfingers. You have these beautiful patterns coming faster than I can select yarn--I'll never knit them all, but I'm certainly going to give it my best shot.

Each one is prettier than the previous one. Your experience is showing.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful outfit. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks Elaine


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

What is the name of the yarn you use? Thanks.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Does the pattern for the checkered skirt really correspond to the ruffled skirt in the picture???


----------



## Ohioknitter (Dec 12, 2011)

mac.worrall said:


> Does the pattern for the checkered skirt really correspond to the ruffled skirt in the picture???


My question also....the pattern calls for suspenders but I don't see them in the picture?


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

These are really cute.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful dresses once again.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Wonderful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## katia404 (Feb 27, 2012)

Wonderful as usual!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow! Thanks to all the "eagle eyes" out there.....

The photo DOES NOT match the pattern. I was checking through my photo file (very tiny photos) trying to find the blouse and checkered skirt photo to post with the pattern. I selected the above photo - because it had a white blouse and a blue/white checkered skirt - looked like a match. Sorry!

You can SKIP KNITTING THE SUSPENDERS and go directly to the skirt part of the pattern. However, when you get to just ABOVE the doll's knees with the skirt, cut blue yarn and pick up white - knit and INCREASE in every other stitch across the row. Then work in ribbing: K2, P1 for 6 rows. Bind off in ribbing.

These directions will match the above photo. I'll keep looking through my photo files for the skirt with suspenders. Once again, sorry for the mix-up, and a big THANKS to those of you who caught it.

The following photos are also tops with checked skirts, but these are dresses, so I didn't consider posting them with this pattern. No excuses, but I do have cataracts in both eyes and things are a little blurry.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Do you use finger weight or sport yarn? I love the yellow and brown one. The jacket is really cute!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Do you think your friend will do the correct download for us? Would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Windbeam said:


> Do you use finger weight or sport yarn? I love the yellow and brown one. The jacket is really cute!


Do you use 2 ply yarn?


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

For knitting Barbie outfits I use #2, fine, fingering yarn, baby sport yarn, DK yarn #3 weight and any other fine yarn, including 2-ply afghan yarn. I also use #1 needles most of the time from the neckline to the hemline, then I switch to #2 or larger for pants and skirts.

The brown jacket in the photo is the "shrug" pattern in the Barbie handout.

The black & white checked skirt is worked with stockinette stitch for the black squares, and garter stitch (knit) for the white lines.

The yellow & brown checked skirt is worked in stockinette stitch throughout the skirt.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Ladyfingers said:


> Wow! Thanks to all the "eagle eyes" out there.....
> 
> The photo DOES NOT match the pattern. I was checking through my photo file (very tiny photos) trying to find the blouse and checkered skirt photo to post with the pattern. I selected the above photo - because it had a white blouse and a blue/white checkered skirt - looked like a match. Sorry!
> 
> ...


Brilliant, many thanks for your fantastic pattern. :-D


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty patterns!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Ladyfingers said:


> For knitting Barbie outfits I use #2, fine, fingering yarn, baby sport yarn, DK yarn #3 weight and any other fine yarn, including 2-ply afghan yarn. I also use #1 needles most of the time from the neckline to the hemline, then I switch to #2 or larger for pants and skirts.
> 
> The brown jacket in the photo is the "shrug" pattern in the Barbie handout.
> 
> ...


Thank you. This information is very helpful.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

ok fixing the pdf pattern now


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Daeanarah said:


> ok fixing the pdf pattern now


Great thank you!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Ok Here it is in the pdf format. I apologize for taking so long, Had appointments and stuff to deal with.


Rhyanna


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Once again you have made more beautiful outfits for Barbie. Thank you and thank you Rhyanna for the pdf form so we can download the patterns. Don't know what happened with the photos on page 3, but that is only pictures of all the outfits.


----------



## Jackibee (Apr 4, 2013)

Gorgeous patterns for Barbie. Will probably never knit them all but will give it a good try. Thank you so much.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks again to both you wonderful, creative ladies!!


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you Elaine for yet another cute pattern and to Deanarah for the PDF. You both are so helpful to all the mothers, grandmothers and great grandmothers who have dolls to knit for.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you,Lady Fingers for the amended pattern.
I wish I had had these patterns in the past : I used to stitch clothes for the naked Barbies handed in to the local Oxfam shop and it was a really tedious job[though profitable to Oxfam].
Incidentally one Barbie covered in scribbles was redressed as a punk rocker and sold for an obscene amount.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Hannelore

Its suppose to be the outfits with brief sentence. I didn't want to make the photos any smaller.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

mac.worrall said:


> Thank you,Lady Fingers for the amended pattern.
> I wish I had had these patterns in the past : I used to stitch clothes for the naked Barbies handed in to the local Oxfam shop and it was a really tedious job[though profitable to Oxfam].
> Incidentally one Barbie covered in scribbles was redressed as a punk rocker and sold for an obscene amount.


I wish I'd thought of doing that with scribbled up Barbies! I just threw a girl-body doll in the trash. It was donated and in such horrible shape, I thought it was beyond me. I'll think twice next time!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

well I kind of like the idea of rehabilitating barbie dolls, well most dolls.

I have also thought, why not a disabled Barbie for the young girls who are disabled. I know at one time Matel had Barbie in a wheelchair, but have thought, of creating a walker, like an elderly person may use, cructhes, miss an arm. I have a barbie wherefore the legs came off, and I can't get them back on. I have a 13 inch doll where the arms broke off, and no way to fix. yet. When I get funds I want to try to get some styrofoam to fix the problem but still allow the child to move the dolls' arms up and down.

Anyway here is the pattern (fixed the pics) in pdf format.

Happy Knitting 

Rhyanna


----------

